# Coolest shows on tv.



## Prariedawg (6 Aug 2005)

Im torn between "myth busters" and "survivorman".On one hand on myth busters wether they disprove the myth or not they usually just blow everything up,gotta luv that!On the other its just so damn cool to see poor old Les Stroud on survivorman get chucked out of a chopper into the middle of nowhere and go days without food or water while taping his descent into madness.Whats your favorite show/s?


----------



## Sheerin (6 Aug 2005)

Myth Busters is always an entertaining show.  however, I'd have to pick Battlestar galatica as the 'coolest show' right now.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (6 Aug 2005)

family guy.....(cartoon ..yes)
Miami Ink is good
Myth Busters is, like mentioned by Sheerin always an entertaining show! Some of the ideas they come up with is outstanding (and risky, jumping in a huge drum of "quick sand" with the chance the main pump might fail is always a good nail biter   ) 

But my best... C.S.I.  ;D


----------



## Angela F. (6 Aug 2005)

I really like Mythbusters, South Park and Family Guy,
but my favorite is Stargate SG1.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Aug 2005)

NCIS


----------



## karl28 (6 Aug 2005)

My fav shows are Survivorman and I also like to watch BattleStarGalactica the new series .


----------



## Springroll (6 Aug 2005)

My favorite is CSI...I love it!!

Otherwise I live on watching movies... ;D


----------



## Hunter911 (6 Aug 2005)

I dunnnno... The new Family Guys are pretty funny... but i do have to admit i think SG1 is pretty cool  :blotto:


----------



## chk2fung (6 Aug 2005)

I must say the two best shows that Canada has put out recently are This is Wonderland and Corner Gas.  Coolest?  I'm not so sure.  Definitely great for CBC and CTV standards though!!!!! 

Cheers,
Charles


----------



## Maritime_Matt (6 Aug 2005)

I would have to say "The Wire" on HBO is one of the best cop shows ever- "the Shield"is really good too. Also just checked out "Arrested Development" on DVD- frickin hilarious.


----------



## Rick (6 Aug 2005)

The Shield is one of the best shows to come out since The Sopranos.
I had a slow long weekend, and rented all 3 seasons on DVD.
God, I need a life.


----------



## Springroll (6 Aug 2005)

Rick said:
			
		

> The Shield is one of the best shows to come out since The Sopranos.
> I had a slow long weekend, and rented all 3 seasons on DVD.
> God, I need a life.



LOL..I do that often when I have a broing weekend..I pull out my Lord of the Rings trilogy and watch them..hehehe


----------



## Mappy (6 Aug 2005)

I'm a big fan of Gilmore Girls, ER, and What not to Wear.  Ive watched ER since day one, and its going into its 12th season!


----------



## Zombie (6 Aug 2005)

Hockey Night in Canada and Ultimate Fighting Championship - nothing even compares...


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Aug 2005)

Holmes on Homes.... I love watching him expose dirty contractors....


----------



## Pea (6 Aug 2005)

Mappy said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of Gilmore Girls, ER, and What not to Wear.   Ive watched ER since day one, and its going into its 12th season!



I am also a big fan of Gilmore Girls & ER.. both really good shows that I have watched forever. I am also a fan of various Law & Order's, (except that new one they had last season..the name had "Jury" in it.) One Tree Hill and CSI. I really liked NYPD Blue, but sadly it's gone now.


----------



## swanita (6 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> My favorite is CSI...I love it!!



My faves, & those i think are the coolest, are CSI & CSI: Miami...CSI NY didn't really catch my interest as much as the other two have. I'm also a fan of ER but i think MASH is still the coolest show of all time!!!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (6 Aug 2005)

The Simpsons


----------



## bubba (6 Aug 2005)

trailer park boys....


----------



## Skinny (6 Aug 2005)

Tour of duty!!!!!!!!

heehehehe


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Aug 2005)

Skinny,

If you knew the history of the guy in the picture, doing the starefest with Lasagna, you may want to find a different picture.


----------



## atticus (6 Aug 2005)

Guy in the picture? What picture?


----------



## Skinny (6 Aug 2005)

Who the hell is Lasagna????


----------



## Danjanou (6 Aug 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> Who the heck is Lasagna????



Ok who wants to tackle this one? :

Skinny do a search on or read up on the Oka crisis.


----------



## Skinny (6 Aug 2005)

ok i get, but what about the history of the soldier.... Lasagna was easy to find.

Oh and BTW thats not Lasagna in the photo... its another warrior,Lasagna was mistaken to be that guy which inturn gained him notoriety.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (7 Aug 2005)

huge freaking fan of ultimate fighting, managed to watch it tonight at the bar, awesome, all i have to say is watch pay-perview on the 20th and watch DIEGO SANTCHEZ. (sorry if i spelt his last name wrong)


----------



## Lomi (7 Aug 2005)

Has anyone seen that new show "Over There" on FX? It's about a small regular army unit in iraq, pretty intense stuff, I am curious how close to reality the show is.


----------



## IcEPiCk (7 Aug 2005)

Its coming to the history channel Sept 6th...  Looks amazing....


----------



## Ranger (7 Aug 2005)

My Faves:
CSI, M*A*S*H, Untold Stories of the ER

Slim2


----------



## RangerRay (7 Aug 2005)

Lomi said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen that new show "Over There" on FX? It's about a small regular army unit in iraq, pretty intense stuff, I am curious how close to reality the show is.



I heard it was panned by vets from Iraq in a pre-release screening.

Sorry...can't find the link to the article.


----------



## Springroll (7 Aug 2005)

Lomi said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen that new show "Over There" on FX? It's about a small regular army unit in iraq, pretty intense stuff, I am curious how close to reality the show is.



I'm looking forward to seeing that one... ;D


----------



## patt (7 Aug 2005)

monster garage, simpsons, thats 70 show,everyone loves raymond


----------



## canadianblue (7 Aug 2005)

24, thats the coolest show on TV. Too bad they killed off Jack Bauer though :threat:

I like Family Guy, Cold Case Files, Law and Order SVU, and the older Simpson's episodes.


----------



## Slim (7 Aug 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> 24, thats the coolest show on TV. Too bad they killed off Jack Bauer though :threat:
> 
> I like Family Guy, Cold Case Files, Law and Order SVU, and the older Simpson's episodes.



How can they kill off Jack Bauer?! He was the central character?!


----------



## canadianblue (8 Aug 2005)

Did you watch the last season???


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (8 Aug 2005)

not in any order
ncis. csi , csi ny, law and orders, (but not the same with brisco gone, rip) american chopper, myth busters, ER , the shield. west wing, monster house, those are the main shows i watch.


----------



## Springroll (8 Aug 2005)

I forgot Family Plots, Extreme Make Over: House Edition


----------



## Quiet Riot (8 Aug 2005)

I like almost all of the modern cartoons(simpsons, family guy, king of the hill, south park) Also like tour of duty but it's hard to watch now that it only plays in the middle of the night. SG1 is a great show but I'm not a fan of the new SG series atlantis or something like that.  Another great show is Mail Call with R. Lee Emery hosting it but they aren't making anymore episodes for some reason.  But hands down the greatest show on TV now is Trailer Park Boys, it was so good I ended going and buying seasons 1-4 on dvd.


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Aug 2005)

Bauer will be back on 24, didn't you watch the trailer for the new season at the end of last season? It gives a synopsis of what's been done so far and then says, "wait until you see what Jack Bauer does next" Sounds like it's going to be fun. My absolute favorite show right now is Deadwood, perhaps one of the greatest pieces of TV I've ever seen. I also like the CSI's, Lost and any NFL, MLB or NHL. Also can't wait for that new HBO series Rome, looks great.


----------



## Sheerin (8 Aug 2005)

oh and I completely forgot about Six Feet Under, man I love that series and of course the Sopranos.  Of course theres also Family Guy, Simpsons, Futurama, etc.  

But BSG still reigns supreme though.... thats how much of a nerd I am.


----------



## canadianblue (8 Aug 2005)

> Bauer will be back on 24, didn't you watch the trailer for the new season at the end of last season? It gives a synopsis of what's been done so far and then says, "wait until you see what Jack Bauer does next"



But just wait a minute, didn't they say in the last season that Jack Bauer is no more because the Chinese government wanted to send him to a labour camp. So instead he faked his death.

Ah well, should make a good season if I'm able to watch it from CFB Kingston.


----------



## kas (8 Aug 2005)

Firefly!!

Wash: "Psychic, though? That sounds like something out of science fiction!"
Zoe: "You live in a spaceship, dear."


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Aug 2005)

I like the Closer and Wanted on TNT. I like the Shield on Fx and HBO original shows.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (9 Aug 2005)

Futuretrooper;

ya man I remember that, he nearly died in that one and then they gave him a fake, he booked it to Mexico and that was the end of that. 

Are there any rumors going around for the next 24 yet?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (9 Aug 2005)

HNIC, Family Guy and Trailer Park Boys. Loved the "Green Bast*rd" episode - funniest one yet!


----------



## Hunter911 (11 Aug 2005)

I find the daily show is always good for a laugh... Jon Stewart and his many changing faces!  :blotto:


----------



## ArmyWife (11 Aug 2005)

Cold Case Files, Growing up Gotti, Family Plots, Criss Angel- MindFreak, Intervention, Extreme Makeover:Home Edition, Days of Our Lives, UFC -The Ultimate Fighter series,Wife Swap,Trading Spouses, Nanny 911, Supernanny, The Amazing Race and of course any Toronto Maple Leaf game


----------



## cgyflames01 (5 Sep 2005)

I am the world's only Big Brother fan............  :-[   There I let it out


----------



## nawk (5 Sep 2005)

Alias, Alias and .....Alias!


----------



## RossF (5 Sep 2005)

Seinfield.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Sep 2005)

Mythbusters, Inked is pretty good too.


----------



## gate_guard (5 Sep 2005)

"Growing Up Gotti"? I feel nauseous every time I see a commercial for that show. Those kid's need a good @ss whoopin.


----------



## Fry (5 Sep 2005)

chk2fung said:
			
		

> I must say the two best shows that Canada has put out recently are This is Wonderland and Corner Gas.   Coolest?   I'm not so sure.   Definitely great for CBC and CTV standards though!!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Charles




F*CK NO! Trailer Park Boys kick ass! I've been watching them since they released their first movie when Bubbles wasn't on the scene.

Hockey Night in Canada is also awesome.

Friends kicks ass! This parachute's a napsack, this parachute's a napsack!

Mythbusters rocks.

Over there looks amazing. Lets see how it's like tomorrow night!

The Nanny is hilarious.

I still watch the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air constantly. Re-runs or not, it's just as hilarious as when I first watched it.

Oh yea, one more. All in the Family. That show is a masterpiece.


----------



## Mappy (5 Sep 2005)

My house has been without cable for over two months.....I miss it and everything is starting up for the season.  Need to find some TV's to watch my shows!!

I forgot Friends in my original list....Miss that show dearly!


----------



## Springroll (5 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> F*CK NO! Trailer Park Boys kick ass! I've been watching them since they released their first movie when Bubbles wasn't on the scene.



You would love the picture I got of my sister and Ricky then... ;D


----------



## Jer1 (5 Sep 2005)

Being a huge fan of the UFC, I would have to say that one of my favorite shows is "The Ultimate Fighter"


----------



## Sheerin (5 Sep 2005)

Mappy: 

thats why they invented p2p programmes and Torrent files.


----------



## baboon6 (6 Sep 2005)

_The Shield_ rules

As for old shows, yes I loved Seinfeld but does anyone else remember Sledge Hammer? Now that was funny!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2013)

Seeing as tonight was the long-awaited premier of _The Walking Dead_ after its mid-season hiatus, I thought now would be a good time to update this thread. So my choices, in no particular order, are;

The Walking Dead
Homeland
Newsroom, The West Wing...I love Sorkin
Dexter
How I Met Your Mother
Game of Thrones
Oprah (deal with it--I love her  )
Boardwalk Empire
The Simpsons
The Big C
Parks and Recreation
30 Rock...

...Forgot Modern Family, and of course, Colbert and Stewart

(If I get into too many older shows, my list will never end. Cheers, Little House on the Prairie, The Cosby Show)


----------



## brihard (11 Feb 2013)

Anyone who hasn't seen 'The Wire' is missing out. It ran a few years back for five seasons. Extremely well done series.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Anyone who hasn't seen 'The Wire' is missing out. It ran a few years back for five seasons. Extremely well done series.



I heard that was really good, want to check it out, never had a chance to. I watch way too much already (as you can see)...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2013)

The Sopranos 8)


----------



## brihard (11 Feb 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I heard that was really good, want to check it out, never had a chance to. I watch way too much already (as you can see)...



There's a direct correlation between not having seen The Wire, and sucking at life. It's science. Just saying.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> There's a direct correlation between not having seen The Wire, and sucking at life. It's science. Just saying.



I tried to come up with some witty retort...I couldn't.  I must start watching the show immediately ;D


----------



## Steve_D (11 Feb 2013)

Big Bang Theory
Modern Family
Criminal Minds
NCIS
Bones

I am either laughing or being morbid, I guess.


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Anyone who hasn't seen 'The Wire' is missing out. It ran a few years back for five seasons. Extremely well done series.



Waited until it was on demand for TMN, and watched each season in succession.


----------



## krimynal (11 Feb 2013)

Flashforward
Breaking Bad
Prison Break
Revolution
Elementary
Heroes

these are my personal favorite


----------



## Rogo (11 Feb 2013)

Currently watching House of Cards with Kevin Spacey, it is fantastic.


All time favourite is Rescue Me with Denis Leary and also can't go wrong with Breaking Bad or Sons of Anarchy.


----------

